# Indian stick insect planted vivarium?



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been thinking of getting some indian stick insects. It seems they aren't difficult to care for but for whatever reason nost people recommend paper towels and pretty boring looking enclosures.

Can the eggs hatch in slightly damp substrate in with the adults?

I am wanting to set up a heavily planted vivarium for them with a basic bioactive substrate with drainage, coconut humus and a few species to eat wastes from the stick insects and plants. Probably Dubia roaches and one of the common native woodlouse species. 

It would have some basic hardscape materials in the forms of twigs and branchs.

The plants would be typical vivarium species that are non toxic however im not sure whether the stick insects would eat them so I am researching a species they do eat that can also grow in here.

To summarise can stick insects be kept in a heavily planted vivarium and succesfully complete their life cycle?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Any advice appreciated 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

Stickies do not thrive well in high humidity. Depending on what sort you are getting depends on their food. I feed all mine on bramble as it is available all year round. Another alternative is privet. I have Indian, Giant Spiny, Giant Lime to name a few and they all live in nets. These allow the correct air flow and are easy to mist once a day. 

I use paper towel as substrate as if easy to collect any eggs and clear their pooh.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I had read around 80% humidity was a good goal?

I had been thinking either Indians or black beauties.

Do the eggs actually need collecting though? Does the parent eat them, do they need different conditions or is it just easier? 

The purpose of a bioactive substrate is to remove waste products.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

The peruvian (black beauty ) will thrive at typical room temperature, with a relative humidity reading on the dry side, between 40-60% humidity. Any higher and they won't shed properly eg loss if limbs. I've kept all of mine in nets as they need airflow. Indians are so easy to keep. 
My favourite are Thai. They get really big:










Eggs you can leave on the floor or keep in a separate tub with a piece of kitchen towel. Spray the tub lightly but not the eggs.

I spray the nets twice a day. Change their bramble once a week or until dry.

I've been keeping stickies for 8 years now and try to introduce different breeds. Some are more hardy than others. 

Any other questions just PM me any time ***128522;


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi there, Have you thought about mantids- they actually will react to you and look around the room, you can feed them with forceps and mine would be happy to perch on my hand and nibble away at their dinner:2thumb:. The nice thing with mantids is that you could plant up a viv and put the mantid in, I found when I had my sticks that the food plant- in my case bramble- was a bit of a hassle taking it out to replace with fresh and would disturb any long term plants. Just an idea as out of the two I found mantids to be more fun, personalty wise, keeping and maintaining.
Best of luck!
There are mine


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have considered them but from some brief research it seems they are quite difficult. Can you recommned a good beginner species of a decent size and quite attractive? 

If mantids make a better display then I will likely go for these as if sticks don't do well in a display tank they might not be the best for me.

Nice pics too 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

hi again, I've only kept a few sp but i started off with 5 Rhombodera basilis, I got them from an excellent breeder- from ebay, There are lots for sale but I was a complete beginner and i had no trouble whatsoever- the important thing is the cage for nymphs needs to be small enough for them not to loose their prey in, too big and it will never bump into them but large enough for when they moult that they dont end up in contact with the floor-when they moult they hang upside down and draw themselves down and out of their old skin, if they bump into twigs or the floor their bodies are still soft and you might get deformities so the cage needs to be at minimum the actual mantis length plus two mantis lengths is the height you are aiming for and free areas for them that is clear of twigs etc when they moult and hang down. When they are little i had mine -individually-in pint plastic glasses, I'm talking L2-4 ,ate fruit flies, when they are about 1-2" they were in 8 x8x 12 exoterras, small locusts , flies etc plenty of moulting room but small enough for finding prey, then in as big as you want because you can always place a locust near them or as i say hold one in front and they will take it. You can make some fantastic displays with mantids, Heterachata ( pointy eyed one in my pic) are lovely but prefer flying prey- not always easy to get- rhoms are fine with locusts- stay away from crickets- some people say they have germs that kill mantids - dont know if thats true but crickets are smelly old things anyway. Violin mantids are spectacular but need heat, rhoms-shield mantids are fine room temp. Chinese mantids are popular but seem to have a thing were at l4 or so their abdomen bends in half- very odd, but one of mine did that, they are nice though. Rhoms or hierodula are nice big- 4" or so-bright green and i found easy to keep, Mine would walk around on my hand, i could put them on a stick or plant-supervised and theyd happily sit there. I love having them.Good luck and let us know how you get one.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi thanks for the advice.

Apparently the R.basilis is now lost to the hobby?

I think Hierodula membranacea is good for me. It seems they actually hunt food and are not sit and wait style predators and eat most things so feeding should be easy apparently. 

What tank size would you say for a female of this species and what conditions do they need? Can you feed them dubia roaches and mealworms? 



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

